

YouTube, now in Super HD - maxklein
http://mrdoob.com/lab/youtube/superHD/

======
ivank
I'm surprised by how well it works. It could be great for presentations with
text in the slides.

------
DabAsteroid
Excerpt from the html sourcecode:

 _I managed to crop the video in 4 and having the first one with the audio.

At first I though FLV decompression was going to be hard for any CPU and
having 4 videos playing at once was going to be hard, but in the end it wasn't
too bad. ...

Anyway, the next day, I removed the audio from the first video (i,e cropped it
again with virtualdub but without the audio), and then created a new video
(black) with the music and if you take a look at the code, you'll see that
there are 5 youtube players. Well, video0 is the one that plays the music, but
as you can see on the styles, it's hidden. So if something goes behind the
rest will be the music, and well, neither in the original video the music was
100% synced so I guess it does properly it's job._

.

By the way, it is a Rick Astley video, but not the usual one.

